# Got the dreaded Battry Saver Active on DIC



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If your diesel factory battery is 2.5 years old then read this:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...scussion/155881-factory-battery-replaced.html


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If you're under 36K miles take it in and get the battery replaced. The battery is covered under the B2B warranty.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm really hoping my battery bites the dust ASAP. I can tell it's getting tired on cold days but it's still not failed to start. I'm at 2.5 yrs old and have 30K currently. I've got 6 to 7 years on the factory battery in almost every car before this. One got 5 years.


----------



## 1877 iris ave (Sep 23, 2011)

My battery failed after one year, 14,00 miles. This is the battery I'll buy.
http://www.exide.com/Media/files/Downloads/TransAmer/Products/Edge 4 page booklet non spread.pdf


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

1877 iris ave said:


> My battery failed after one year, 14,00 miles. This is the battery I'll buy.
> http://www.exide.com/Media/files/Downloads/TransAmer/Products/Edge 4 page booklet non spread.pdf


I am not 100% sure but for the Group 94 size I believe that this is the AGM battery labelled as AC Delco. It has the same CCA and AH rating. 

JCI makes most of AC Delco batteries but I'm not sure that they produce the AGM ones.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

This is a quote from Cadex, a well respected battery charger/analyzer company. It mentions 120 F, guaranteed underhood temps are higher than that,in summer for sure. Maybe flooded cell would be better?
"AGM and other sealed batteries do not like heat and should be installed away from the engine compartment. Manufacturers recommend halting charge if the battery core reaches 49C (120F)."


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken diesels exhibit over underhood temperatures than gasoline ICE.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

have you already had the negative battery cable replaced under the recall? That is one symptom of that.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

This might sound stupid since it's such a small car/engine, but I remember back in the day when I had a Pontiac Grand Prix with a 5.7L Diesel (not turbo charged) and it had 2 batteries. Is it possible that this lil Diesel also needs 2 batteries? Just a thought ...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Fixed that loose negative battery cable on my gas Cruze on day two, could wiggle it with my fingers. Use a file to get a gap in there so it could be tightened. But then after a couple of years, was getting a two volt drop between the negative battery terminal and the ground point. 

They crimped that negative battery cable onto bare copper wire that corroded on the inside. Just run your engine, kick on the blower motor, and put a voltmeter between the negative battery terminal itself and where its grounded. Should be more like zero volts and certainly not two volts.

I had to solder that wire into the terminal, now its good. If you get a new battery cable made the same way, will also have problems with it in a couple of years or so, Dipping that bare copper wire in a solder pot would be a permanent cure for this problem before crimping it.


Also had problems with my ignition relay, responsible for giving a sharp voltage to reset the computer circuits, had to reboot the system several times that required opening the driver's door. Diesel should be the same, replaced that POS made in China relay with a good Panasonic relay. But had to modify the contacts first so it would fit. 

Guys don't recall when the USA made the best relays in the world. More history.

Battery in my Cruze only lasted 33 months, developed a high self discharge rate, would charge properly, but would be dead 30 hours later. First two fancy Chevy dealers refused to replace it, but one in a 75 year old shop replaced it instantly. But still only came with the remaining three months warranty. If you want a good warranty, have to lay out a couple hundred bucks for it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spaycace said:


> This might sound stupid since it's such a small car/engine, but I remember back in the day when I had a Pontiac Grand Prix with a 5.7L Diesel (not turbo charged) and it had 2 batteries. Is it possible that this lil Diesel also needs 2 batteries? Just a thought ...


I had 2 batteries in my Olds Cutlass Ciera with the 4.3 diesel


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, a battery race? Have three in my motorhome, watch those like a hawk, cost $$$$ to replace. No desire to buy a Prius.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

spaycace said:


> This might sound stupid since it's such a small car/engine, but I remember back in the day when I had a Pontiac Grand Prix with a 5.7L Diesel (not turbo charged) and it had 2 batteries. Is it possible that this lil Diesel also needs 2 batteries? Just a thought ...


A completely valid point to bring up. But those two freedom batteries probably were only just a little more powerful than the 860 CCA NorthStar which is the most powerful Group 94 battery that I could find.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

NickD, got 6 batteries in my semi


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Gator said:


> NickD, got 6 batteries in my semi


Ha, two more for my boat, one for the Supra, and one for the Cruze, brings that up to seven batteries.

Other $$$$$ batteries are the seal acid type, Ni-cads, or lithium ion batteries used in power tools, my portable test equipment, digital cameras, lap tops, and cell phones. 

130 bucks for a DeWatt portable drill! They got to be kidding, cheaper to buy a new drill. For my older test equipment, can't even get those batteries anymore. So got a 200 foot long extension cord.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

spaycace said:


> This might sound stupid since it's such a small car/engine, but I remember back in the day when I had a Pontiac Grand Prix with a 5.7L Diesel (not turbo charged) and it had 2 batteries. Is it possible that this lil Diesel also needs 2 batteries? Just a thought ...


No. Don't forget the Cruze diesel is only a 2.0L 4-cylinder engine. The engine you're talking about has twice as many cylinders and nearly three times the displacement to turn over - not to mention the injection tech with the modern engines make them much easier to start than the old diesels.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I had 2 batteries in my Olds Cutlass Ciera with the 4.3 diesel


You are only the second person I have run across that even knew this engine existed......the first was one of my customers back in the mid eighties.....had one in a Pontiac Pheonix.

For that era, I thought it was one of the best car diesels yet developed.......fast, smooth, remarkably quiet........everything the 5.7 was not.
Unfortunately for GM, they had nailed their own coffin closed IMO.

How was yours?

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> You are only the second person I have run across that even knew this engine existed......the first was one of my customers back in the mid eighties.....had one in a Pontiac Pheonix.
> 
> For that era, I thought it was one of the best car diesels yet developed.......fast, smooth, remarkably quiet........everything the 5.7 was not.
> Unfortunately for GM, they had nailed their own coffin closed IMO.
> ...


it was really a cool car. Here's a cold start video I made of it. I love the way it sounds when it's first started. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfsGIR2qVRg


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey I just replaced my battery and the negative cable and I'm still getting the battery saver active light.do you have any suggestions?i regrounded my amp nothing is working


----------

